# Mercier Serpens Review...



## tennis5

I purchased a Mercier Serpens 853 reynolds bike a few months back, and just wanted to write a short "unbiased" piece about it for those that may be looking. I had lurked around several sites reading about the bikes before I made my decision...and no, I am not a spammer, shill, or whatever else they may be called on here...just someone sharing my experience. I tried several bikes with several materials including aluminum, carbon, and steel. Because of my large frame (6'4", 225 lbs), I found steel to be the most comfortable for me. The aluminum seemed really stiff and I am not out to set any records for speed...just doing some cross training for running, mountain biking, etc. The steel bike I tried was a Bianchi, but the bike was about $800 more for a less equipped bike (105 equipped) than the Mercier and they didnt have my size anyway. I asked the guy about buying online...he said they would happily service my bike if I went that route. I wrote bikesdirect.com...I will say this was the most difficult part of my experience (getting a response). When I got no response, I simply wrote Mike direct on this forum and he responded immediately...after several emails back and forth and even a phone call to him, I decided to go with the Mercier...kudos to Mike for his help and availability! When the bike came in, the box was in good shape and everything seemed to be in order...when I took it out of the box, I noticed there was a small paint chip (about 1/8 inch round) on the head tube. I was a little disappointed when bikesdirect had no touch up paint and nothing I could do but go to the local hobby store...but heck...for the price I got it for, I didnt let it bother me long. So, I put the thing together...took me about 1.5 hours, but I was meticulous. I will tell you that I am pretty handy also, so putting it together was pretty simple for me...others might find it a bit more troublesome. I then took it by the local bike shop to make sure I did everything right...they charged me $35 and made a couple of small adjustments. Since then, I have put about 1,000 miles on the bike with no problems...I thought the stock seat was junk (but everyone's butt is different) and it killed my butt so I changed it out to a Terry Fly seat...other than that, all components remained stock...I have purchased some Michelin Prorace 2 tires I will put on shortly. I worked my way up to 30 mile rides and do them relatively easy now...the steel bike is very very comfortable and shifting, braking, cranking, etc all work very well together. It is a big bike (64 cm) but still weighs in at just under 21 lbs with pedals. The bike is a 9 out of 10 (always room for improvement I am sure....10 out of 10 for value for the dollar), BikesDirect customer service was a 4 out of 10 (I sent 5 emails with questions, got 2 back...could have been email problems??), Mike with BikesDirect thru private messages on this board was a 10 out of 10 (he answered every message promptly and courteously). Feel free to write me if you have any other questions I may have missed answers for. thanks, Chris


----------



## tennis5

*Oh yeah...forgot a picture...*

The most important thing I forgot...lol. Bike is a little dirty, but hopefully you get the general idea...thanks, Chris


----------



## Lifelover

That is one Sweet A$$ derailer








!


----------



## tennis5

thank you sir for the comment...I like it...it is very smooth...Chris


----------



## Poppadaddio

*If only it wasn't a triple*

I've had a couple bikes now from bikesdirect.com and am quite happy with both of them. My most recent, a Windsor Kennettt, I've been racing the last two seasons, swapped out the Ultegra crank for a 180mm Dura-Ace -- feels better to me...
anyway,
It's odd but I just about everyone says they don't think that the seats that come with BD bikes are any good, but I have to say "works for me!" Just goes to show you that seats are an individual thing. I know it may be cheap but I'm not messing with what works. Of all the aches and pains I get in my old age, I have to say that my bike seat is not the cause.


----------



## covenant

Lifelover said:


> That is one Sweet A$$ derailer
> !


Pfft! 
It's *nothing* compared to the Front derailer....just look at it.


----------



## tennis5

yah Pop, I agree with ya...I sometimes wish it had a double on it, maybe someday I will switch it out. So how do you like that Kennett...what does it weigh in at? I know a lot of people kick BD around pretty good, but my experience was good and what I got for the dollar was unbeatable...trust me I tried...I researched for about 3-4 months...I am a little on the anal side...maybe...lol. And I didnt have 2k to spend on a less eqipped bike. I should have prefaced my "seat comment" by saying everyone's butt is different (I will edit). I just had some serious pain in my jewels after about 10-12 miles and it got worse with each mile, but I know that is just me...I wish it had worked for me...the Terry Fly seat isnt cheap. Thanks for the comment...Chris


----------



## tennis5

covenant...thanks for the compliment, I think...if you are making fun, please find better things to do with your time


----------



## covenant

tennis5 said:


> covenant...thanks for the compliment, I think...if you are making fun, please find better things to do with your time


I'll do what I will with my time...after all it's *my* time :thumbsup:


----------



## tennis5

you are right...and if it makes you feel bigger to spend it ripping other nice folks, feel free...I am a big dude and trust me, I can take it...God bless!


----------



## covenant

tennis5 said:


> you are right...and if it makes you feel bigger to spend it ripping other nice folks,


Ripping? Pretty strong word for what I actually posted, don't ya think? 
Keep it all in perspective....playful kidding is a forum staple....get used to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## tennis5

"ripping" not a strong word considering your "post" history is pretty strong against BD and their bikes...we both know what you meant. If you want to do some playful kidding, get yourself a girlfriend...you dont know me well enough to kid me yet. I am here to learn about bikes, hopefully give information to others that is useful, and to treat people the way I would want to be treated. So, that being said I hope you have a nice day, and hopefully you and I can have a friendly conversation sometime where we have a positive productive dialogue...Chris


----------



## covenant

tennis5 said:


> "ripping" not a strong word considering your "post" history is pretty strong against BD and their bikes


No sir, it's not. I have some fun with shills but I've never said a bad thing about the bikes or the company. 

I don't think you get it:
The fact you posted a closeup pic of a dime-a-dozen Ultegra derailluer was what was humorous. Nothing against the bike itself. Or you personally for that matter. Sheesh! :mad2:

and on that note...I'm out!


----------



## tennis5

well in that case, thank you so much for the nice post making me feel welcome as a newcomer :mad2:


----------



## JayTee

Someone's a tad defensive. Are all advertisers this sensitive?


----------



## tennis5

I expected you to arrive at this party JayTee, and I would expect no less than your comment either. Yes, you found me out...I am the founder of BikesDirect...buy a clue. Yes, perhaps I am a little defensive, but when I posted my review I didnt expect to be belittled simply because I am a newbie and dont know "protocol". Amazing what a few people's desire to heckle others does to muddle an otherwise pleasant experience on this site, and to sway newbies from wanting to post. I will not dignify any more such lunacy or negativism with a response...your cynicism is bewildering. Have a nice day...Chris


----------



## Italianrider76

JayTee said:


> Someone's a tad defensive. Are all advertisers this sensitive?


I'm somewhat perplexed.........in the Ibex forum Jack A from the company has just posted a nice advert regarding his new line of carbon bikes which is due for release shortly. Why hasn't anyone attacked him for his blatant marketing campaign?? Whenever he has done this, people are often very quick to blow sunshine up his a$$ 

I've often noticed however that Mike from BD is often grilled for employing similar measures.....even the legitimacy of his customers is often questioned. I realise BD has used questionable methods in the past but this is just bs. 

Tennis5 has just posted an honest review of his new bike with pics and now he's being called an advertiser? What about all the hordes of people posting reviews of their Specialized, Giant, Cannondale bikes.....what the hell are they??


----------



## Lifelover

Italianrider76 said:


> I'm somewhat perplexed.........in the Ibex forum Jack A from the company has just posted a nice advert regarding his new line of carbon bikes which is due for release shortly. Why hasn't anyone attacked him for his blatant marketing campaign?? Whenever he has done this, people are often very quick to blow sunshine up his a$$
> 
> I've often noticed however that Mike from BD is often grilled for employing similar measures.......



Interesting analogy and since it's clearly directed to me I thought I would respond (at least form my perspective). 

Do a search of threads started by Mike. He has never started a thread in the Moto Forum to simply introduce a new line or provide BD specific news/etc.

All his posts of this nature in started in the the "bike, frame and forks" forum (where they will get maximum exposure) and are posed as questions (as if he needs my or your advice on pricing). 

As a comparison look at the one thread that he did start in the Moto forum. Not a single negative post in the whole think and longer than any thread ever posted in the Ibex forum.

I've said it before ad I'll say it again. I greatly appreciate the sponsorship that BD, Ibex, Leader, RScycles and the rest of the advertisers provide this site. Without them there would be no site. I also like it when they participate (although I think it is a no win situation) and would love to see all of them make post like Jack made. Just have some integrity and let it be what it is.


----------



## Italianrider76

I see what you're saying, but even if Mike does does post in the bikes, frames section and asks questions......is that so bad?? The guy is in the business of selling bikes and whilst Motobecane does have a designated area I don't see what's so bad about trying to get as much exposure as he can for his bikes. I don't have any particular feeling towards Bikes Direct or Ibex....they don't even exist in Australia, where I am, I just find it amusing that when anyone says anything positive about a BD bike, even customers,then the claws come out. I don't think it's always warranted.


----------



## tennis5

thanks for the support Italian...to be honest, I totally expected to be made "the goat" when I posted my review...there are always a few in every crowd (if you know what I mean) and for some reason people get great pleasure out of jumping on anyone that buys a BD bike...I would love to ride a 5k bike, but just not an option for me right now...so for me it was a good value and the important thing is I am enjoying it...thanks for the positive response! Chris


----------



## CFBlue

Italianrider76 said:


> I see what you're saying, but even if Mike does does post in the bikes, frames section and asks questions......is that so bad?? The guy is in the business of selling bikes and whilst Motobecane does have a designated area I don't see what's so bad about trying to get as much exposure as he can for his bikes. I don't have any particular feeling towards Bikes Direct or Ibex....they don't even exist in Australia, where I am, I just find it amusing that when anyone says anything positive about a BD bike, even customers,then the claws come out. I don't think it's always warranted.


I have jumped on people for glowing reviews of BD bikes in the past, so I feel somewhat qualified to answer this one. No, it isn't so bad if Mike posts in the Bikes and Frames section. I have never jumped on him for this. We have several frame builders, several bike industry insiders, and several other brand reps who do the same thing. It isn't a problem.

I have jumped on the Ibex rep because he started posting on every thread where Ibex was mentioned. He doesn't do that any more. But now that there are forums for specific brands, including BD and Ibex, they should post in those forums for the most part. If the rep for Ibex posted a long advert in that forum, then good.

The problem than many of us have with BD is the shill posts. Someone working for BD posing as a customer posts a glowing "review" of the latest model, that just happens to be on sale. The post is cut and paste out of sales material, with a link to the fantastic deal. These posts all sounded the same after the 10th or 15th. Several had the exact same misspellings throughout the post, and appeared to be written by the same person. There are never any pictures of the bikes posted. Just discussion of the crisp shifting of the Ultegra 10-speed shifters, supple, yet responsive handling of the Propriatary Knesis Aluminum frame. Explanation that "although I am not mechanically inclined, I found assembly of my new (insert model here) to be very easy, and I had it ready to ride in about 45 minutes." The posters also get very defensive very quickly, which I think is a way of keeping the thread at the top of the page. I feel that this is dishonest. I have no problem with Mike using this forum for market research. I have no problem with him posting adverts, as he is a big financial supporter of this site. I have no problem with glowing reveiws from posters in this forum. What I do have a poblem with is having posts that were made by BD employees posing as customers.

Is the normal response to BD posts always warrented? Absolutely not. But often, it is. Have we run of honest people excited about a new bike purchase? Maybe.

We have had another rash of these posts recently, with the top four or five posts in the general or bikes and frames forums along the same line. For this reason, quite a few of us are skeptical of any questions, glowing reviews, or comments about BD products. This is also the reason I refuse to buy one, and steer friends away from BD bikes.

There is another reason as well. Someone buying a bike for the first time needs to have close resources. They need a good relationship with a local bike shop. Buying a first bike on the internet is not a good idea.

So, while I think BD bikes may be a decent value, and are probably fine bikes, I will never ride one. I will never recommend one either.

There's the long answer.



edit to add:

Current post count:
bikesdirect, 214 since September 06
Ibex, 57 since April 04


----------



## tennis5

what really amazes me is how people who dont own a BD bike, never will own one, and evidently *enjoy* not owning one... always seem to make their way back to a category on the forum (the Motobecane-Mercier thread) that has nothing to do with them and put in a bad word about BD...I would hope I simply had better things to do with my time than to bash a company OR a bike that I had nothing to do with and probably never would...again, I am happy with my bike and I am enjoying road riding...that is what it is all about in my humble opinion. Doesnt matter what the letters on it spell out...


----------



## CFBlue

I occasionally check out the women's forum, and I am male. I occasionally check out the pro forum, and I'm not. I check out the general forum, and I'm not in the army. Why shouldn't I?

If you like your bike, good. I have never said anything against BD bikes. Also, I have been following this particular discussion since it started in general or bikes and frames.

See what I mean about defensive?


----------



## tennis5

My reply was not to you John...my reply was to my original post just because I am tiring of people using my positive review of *my bike*to voice their gripes about BD...you were not the only one obviously. I check out other posts and threads as well...however, when I post in other forums, I try to say something positive that would help the OP such as "nice bike" or "glad you like it" or give them something helpful if I have knowledge about it...otherwise I keep my trap shut if someone is happy with their purchase. I am no shill, I actually have the bike and anyone is welcome to come by and see the thing...and I am happy with it. However, me posting a positive review about my bike is no place for people to jump on a BD negativity bandwagon...if people want to do that, they should start their own post...has ZERO to do with my experience...and in reality, has made me a little leary of this forum and certainly doesnt encourage me to post another review...and shouldnt that be why we are all here...to share our experience and learn? I have already read plenty of posts about "BD sucks" and "dont purchase a BD bike"...and I promise you new members coming on here have probably seen them as well...so negative comments are redundant and counterproductive. Almost as if people dont want newbies on this thing...not good for longevity or growing the forum in my opinion...should be a positive experience for everyone. Have a good day...Chris


----------



## Shovel

I bought the same model in 61 cm about 8 weeks ago (I'm 6'1, 34.5" inseam). The product was indeed as advertised. Great ride - 50-60 miles go by rather easily, especially with a gel ergo saddle. At age 51 I wanted a reasonably smooth ride on a bike that can take a decent thrashing. After 1000 miles there are no mechanical issues, wheels are true (Arkansas roads are not notably well maintained), and I'm happy. If I had a complaint it'd be the frame geometry is a bit twitchy with the steep headtube angle - no hands riding requires paying attention.


----------



## Lifelover

tennis5 said:


> .... voice their gripes about BD....
> ....jump on a BD negativity bandwagon.....
> ....so negative comments are redundant and counterproductive.



While there certainly has been plenty of the above on this forum I really don't see it in this thread.

Does seem a tad defensive.


----------



## tennis5

Lifelover, the original post by me was a positive review of my bike...as I expected, there were people (the usual suspects) who made only snide, sarcastic, or negative comments...some of them having to do with my review, some of them not even relative. I am a new poster...rather than snide or sarcastic comments, some positive feedback would have been a better option in my opinion...as well as many people's opinions who have sent me private messages concerning "those" people and their posts in this forum. But I do realize that some people are sooooo miserable with life they just cant bring themselves to make a positive comment about something someone else is enjoying. Defensive? I think not...and I am entitled to my opinion as are you. Have a great day.


----------



## tennis5

thanks for the comments shovel...glad you are enjoying your bike as well. I noticed my bike being a little more "loose" than some I had ridden as well, but it really doesnt bother me...and the ride is really smooth. Welcome to the forum! Chris


----------



## vanjr

Is it steel or alumin> current bikes direct link says aluminum. still looks nice and the price is great.


----------



## tennis5

thanks vanjr...mine is steel...they make an Aluminum Serpens as well...the link for my bike is http://bikesdirect.com/products/mercier/mercier_serpens2006.htm . Thanks again!


----------



## vanjr

either way nice bike. i found it when i went back to look at the site again and looked a little closer. 
kinda sad that some people can't post their bike without unconsructive criticism. constructive is ok to me...


----------



## tennis5

thanks! Yep, constructive criticism is good...non-constructive doesnt help anyone and is a detriment to the forum...thanks for your comments and keep on riding!


----------



## Lifelover

vanjr said:


> either way nice bike. i found it when i went back to look at the site again and looked a little closer.
> kinda sad that some people can't post their bike without unconsructive criticism. constructive is ok to me...


 


tennis5 said:


> thanks! Yep, constructive criticism is good...non-constructive doesnt help anyone and is a detriment to the forum...thanks for your comments and keep on riding!


You guys are right and I apologize. I will try to make ammends by adding some constructive criticism.

Since the bike is not available for me to ride I will have to limit my comments to it's appearance as set up in the pic.

Of course keep in mind that these are only my opinions. They do however fall into a very general consensus of many folks on the forum.

The saddle/seatpost. I find the Ritchey setback post to be one of the less attractive post out there. Something along the lines of a Thompson would be much more appealing. The saddle appears to be pushed back almost to it's limits. Considering you are already using a set back post it may indicate issues with the bike's size or maybe your understanding of fit.

Stem/spacer stack. While I use a similar set up on my steel Curtlo I think the the combination of spacers and uprise stem with this steep of a head tube angle almost makes the bike look as if it's trying to do a wheelie or maybe that the front wheel is larger than the back.

In general to get the best shot of a bike it is best to have the chain on the large chainring. It gives an appearance of "Power". However, I noted that some of the bikes in the White bike thread also are not on the large chainring 

A second water bottle holder would help balance out the shot and this time of year two bottles of water could be a true blessing.

The lever on you rear quick release is in an arkward position. While the best positioning can be debated I like default back to my MTB thinking and like to line it up along the seat tube to provide it a little protection.

I tend to think that the old style rounded bars look better on steel bikes.

The Black/purple color combo does nothing for me but maybe would be a little better of the fork was painted to match. 

I can't tell for sure and I don't know if it could be mounted the other way but it looks like you have the pump mounted with the handle down. I think this is a safety issue and always mount mine so that it can not telescope into my feet.

If you would like to bring or ship the bike out to Va Beach I'd be happy to ride it for a week or two and give you a review on that as well.


----------



## tennis5

Thanks for the comments and suggestions! C


----------



## mandovoodoo

I'm always amazed at how little the actual subject of some threads is actually mentioned!

I haven't seen the Serpens. My wife got a Corvus a couple of years ago, not from BD. I expected it to take a normal setup, just like any bike coming into a shop would. That was exactly right. We upgraded a few things. Worked fine. 

I can see the argument against a non-mechanically inclined person purchasing an unsetup bike. On the other hand, the two bikes we've purchased from shops in the last several years have needed a surprising amount of tweeking. 

Just put together a Windsor Bradford. Full DA, American Classic wheels. No trouble at all. Seat was heavy and rather marginal. Bars didn't suit her. Wheels out of true, etc. Needed all the adjustments. No biggie. Works great. But can the average bargain hunter 1. True wheels. 2. Adjust shifters. 3. Adjust a headset. 4. Figure out how to adjust play in an American Classic rear hub. 5. Clean rims, dress pads, and adjust the brakes. Etc. Since much of this stuff relates to safety, I wonder how safe self-assembled bikes are, on average. 

The deals are awfully tempting! 

This particular Serpens looks very tall! If you want to ride with very little drop, that's what it takes.


----------



## sonex305

mandovoodoo said:


> But can the average bargain hunter 1. True wheels. 2. Adjust shifters. 3. Adjust a headset. 4. Figure out how to adjust play in an American Classic rear hub. 5. Clean rims, dress pads, and adjust the brakes. Etc.


Maybe not. But, the average bargain hunter can take the unadjusted bike to their LBS and spend $30 to have it tuned up by a professional. I do. I know how to wrench on a bike myself, but I still have the initial setup done by my LBS. I feel it's money well spent not only because they can do it faster, but it also comes with a labor warranty. If something is not quite right when I take it home, I can take it back and they will do additional adjustments.:thumbsup:

I like all the LBS in my area. I have 3 pretty close to me and they are great. I would not buy a bike from any of them; however. The prices are way too high and nothing more. I have purchased many other items because sometimes it not worth the internet discounts when you need to add in shipping costs. Or, I may want it right this minute and I don't feel like waiting for it to be shipped. Not to mention the money I spend for service work at the LBS. They serve their purpose, but for me that does not include bike sales. 

Bit of a long answer to a question that wasn't really asked, but I thought I would throw in my .02 even though nobody really wanted it...:cornut:


----------



## mandovoodoo

I may be biased. I've never had completely competent work done by a shop. Always end up tweeking this and that. Normally I wouldn't have any work done by a shop. But my wife got one bike set up by a shop. I was busy. This is an excellent shop. I had to tighten & true the "handbuilt" wheels, readjust the derailleurs, etc. Everything was pretty close, but not nearly good enough.

Still, for folks who are going to have an $8/hr fellow do the work, the online deals are pretty dang tempting!


----------



## Lifelover

*Wow*



mandovoodoo said:


> .... 1. True wheels. 2. Adjust shifters. 3. Adjust a headset. 4. Figure out how to adjust play in an American Classic rear hub. 5. Clean rims, dress pads, and adjust the brakes. Etc.





sonex305 said:


> ...But, the average bargain hunter can take the unadjusted bike to their LBS and spend $30 to have it tuned up by a professional. ....


No wonder your LBS has to charge to much for Bikes! If they will do all the above for $30.00 they have to make it up somewhere. 

I guess some or more lucky than others. I was sitting around talking with the owner of a LBS after a ride and she was showing me how they stock 3 different models/brands of road bikes that are between $450 and $675. Of course they would have charged closer to $75.00 to do all the above if you came in with a bike they had not sold you.


----------



## mandovoodoo

Of course, I can't figure out how anyone rides a modern bike without being able to twiddle with it. They're quite finicky and are always needing this or that minor adjustment to be in top form. We wouldn't tolerate that kind of high maintenance performance from cars. Maybe bikes would be more popular if they were easy to use and didn't require twiddling with all the time. Certainly many that I see on rides need work. When I can tell they need work from my bike looking at another bike, they really need the work!


----------



## agent orange

Tennis 5, I'm seriously considering buying a Mercier Serpens and wondered how you are getting on with yours. Any issues you'd care to share or observations in general would be greatly appreciated. 

Like you I'm 6' 4" but I was going to get the 62cm model, any thoughts? My instep is 92.5cm or 36.5". Unfortunately I live in the UK and won't have the luxury of trying one out for size.

Thanks for reading and many thanks for your initial review.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S If any other Mercier Serpens riders want to chip in please feel free.


----------



## tennis5

Hi Gary...no problems as of yet...I have lost a good bit of weight due to riding the bike...not a problem except that I had to purchase new clothes...ha. Anyway, I got the 64 cm bike just because Mike with BD recommended that size for me. I think I probably would get the 62 cm if I bought another one...the 64 is a big bike. But I still love it...it is comfortable, the Ultegra works flawlessly, and I have gotten several comments on the look of the bike...and it being steel. I have close to 2,000 miles on it now and am glad I chose the Serpens. Let me know if you have any specific questions. Good luck with your purchase! Chris


----------



## agent orange

Thanks for the speedy reply Chris, if only I was as fast on my current bike! Actually that's the reason I'm considering a steel frame, my current steed is an Alu frame and after a couple of hours in the saddle I find it really uncomfortably. All the road vibration seems to travel throught the frame and ends up in my arse, wrists and palms! Now there's a nice thought for you! I've had to stop and try and recouperate on several occassions, very embarrassing.

Anyway here's a link to my initial inquiry which led me to the Serpens:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=107182

With regards to specific questions I have a few, if you don't mind.

1. What's the tyre clearance like, especially on the rear? I'm based in the UK and in the winter I might fit a mudguard of some description and fit tyres with a deeper sidewall? Any idea what the max I could get on the frame would be?

2. Is the rear triangle constructed with 853 as well? Just wondered what the bottom bracket flex is like. I don't mind some but if it starts whipping on hard climbs I'd be a bit peeved.

3. How do you find the frame geometry? Sounds like we're roughly the same size, I don't know your new weight (congrats on the loss BTW) but I top the scales at 190Ib. I don't like to be too stretches out (I'm a mtb'er and like a bit of comfort) but from what you said it sounds like the 62cm would be just about right.

4. Do you notice the extra weight of the steel frame? I suspect the answer will be no but no harm in asking, right?

Hope that's not too much to ask and thanks again for the fast response.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## sonex305

Gary, I can't help with your specific questions since I don't own a Serpens, but I can assure you the quality of the Moto bikes is great. I have had 3 now (2 for me, 1 for my lady) and they have been superb.

You may want to send some of your questions in a private message to Mike from BikesDirect. I believe his user name is Bikesdirect on the forums here and he usually answers very quickly. He has always been very helpful and super to deal with. Give that a try and get the info right from the source.

Good luck in your decision making process and don't be too concerned about your budget. When it comes to cycling, people are rarely able to stay within budget.  Just ask anyone on this board with a credit card, lol!


----------



## agent orange

Thanks for the heads up Sonex :thumbsup:, I'll give Mike a yell and see what he has to say. Once I hear anything I'll let you all know.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## tennis5

Hi Gary...I will do my best to answer your questions. Keep in mind I am relatively new to road biking, and have spent most of my time biking on a mountain bike until early this year. 

Tire clearance...this may be a question for Mike with Bikes Direct, but I still have the stock tires on mine...I have a set of Michelin Prorace2 but wanted to wear out the stock tires first. Stock tires are Kenda Kontender 700x23...the rear top clearance is approx 1/4 inch and side clearance is about 3/4 inch....front tire top is about 3/8 and side is 1/4. All of these are approximates, but pretty darn close. 

The rear triangle is steel as well...the front fork is the only thing on the bike that comes stock carbon.

My weight is around 210 now...I find myself a little stretched when in the "extreme" position on my handlebars...which is why I said I would probably get the 62 cm if I purchased another one. My height is actually 6'3-3/4". Dont know if the extra 1/4 inch would make a difference for you or not. My inseam (floor to crotch) is about 36.25 inches.

As far as the weight of the frame, I have ridden a couple of my friends aluminum and/or carbon bikes and I do seem to notice a small amount of pickup in the speed on climbing, but it could all be in my head too. That being said, I am not trying to break any land speed records so speed is not my number one concern...I like being comfortable and the aluminum and carbon bikes I demo'd just werent as comfortable as the steel ones I tried. Maybe you should test drive a steel one before you take the plunge on the Mercier, but I love mine! I would prefer it had a double crank instead of the triple...but that can be changed eventually.

I think that about covers your questions...let me know if I can help further...have a great day! C


----------



## agent orange

Thanks once again Chris, your insight is much appreciated. 

I've fired off a few questions to Mike at Bikes Direct so hopefully I'll hear from him pretty soon, I'll let you know as soon as I hear anything.

Sounds like we're pretty much the same size with the exception of the odd 1/4 inch hear and there, can't see it making a great deal of difference really. Like you I'm a mtb'er first and foremost (Cannondale F800SL), I bought a road bike to try and keep in trim during the winter months and got the bug. I suspect we both like a more relaxed geometry on a bike so it looks like a 62cm frame would be the way to go.

Looks like we both accept that we're not going to break any speed records and comfort is a lot more important at my vast age! I'd just rather spend longer on the bike without my nether regions going numb!

Thanks again and have a great weekend, hope you get a few rides in.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## tennis5

No problem Gary...let me know what you decide and post how you like it... when and if you get the Serpens. I hear ya on the age thing...I turn 43 next month and although I am still very active (tennis, running, working out, biking, etc), I just dont recover like I once did and so comfort is very important to me. I think I put it in my original post, but I will tell you again...I found the stock seat that came on my bike to be very uncomfortable...I could really only get 10-12 miles before I started feeling numbness and soreness. I changed out the seat and it was like instant heaven! Good luck...talk soon. C


----------



## agent orange

OK got a speedy reply from Mike who answered all my question and it look 99.9% positive that I'm going to go for the Serpens. Just need to grovel a bit more to the missus first and I'll be sending the money tomorrow if all's well.

A big thank you to all who replied and if anyone is thinking of buying from Bikes Direct rest assured Mike is a top communicator. Bear in mind I'm not even buying the bike from him and he still took the time and effort to answer all my questions.

Thanks again and I'll let you know how I get on with the delivery, setup and the bike itself.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## tennis5

Great that you got all the answers you needed Gary...let us know how it turns out and post some photos! C


----------



## acckids

Tennis5 and Shovel, 

Thanks for the pics. I think the bike is well put together. The chainstays look beefy with some manipulation of the stays vs round. 

I am assuming Tennis5 is riding a 64cm and Shovel states he is riding a 61cm. What is the steerer tube length on your respective models. If you know what the head tube length is that would be helpful. I am somewhat of a tweener on the 61cm vs 64cm. I like my handlbar height higher. Any specs on this info would be helpful. The Mercian website does not list the headtube length. Thanks.


----------



## tennis5

ACC...on my 64 cm bike, the steerer tube (not including the stem...measurement includes bottom stack, head tube, upper stack and spacers) is right at 10" or 254 mm...the head tube is 8" or 203 mm...hope this helps...let me know if you have further questions. Chris


----------



## je_herr

*Sea Gull Century and Mercier Serpens*

Hello all, Just finished the Sea Gull Century on the Mercier Serpens 30 speed. This was my first 100 miler and my wife's second. What a difference between my old Schwinn Sierra Comp hybrid @ 32 lbs and the Mercier Serpens @ 17 lbs. The course is flat, winds were nil, temp varying between 67 and 89 degrees throughout the day. An easy course. Cadence of 80-90 was very manageable. Even pushed to 100-105 without much trouble. Nice handling, smooth shifting. Didn't see any other Merciers on the course (6,000 + riders, but I saw maybe 200 or so and Trek dominated). Anyway, a few photos to share. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## tennis5

je_herr said:


> Hello all, Just finished the Sea Gull Century on the Mercier Serpens 30 speed. This was my first 100 miler and my wife's second. What a difference between my old Schwinn Sierra Comp hybrid @ 32 lbs and the Mercier Serpens @ 17 lbs. The course is flat, winds were nil, temp varying between 67 and 89 degrees throughout the day. An easy course. Cadence of 80-90 was very manageable. Even pushed to 100-105 without much trouble. Nice handling, smooth shifting. Didn't see any other Merciers on the course (6,000 + riders, but I saw maybe 200 or so and Trek dominated). Anyway, a few photos to share. Enjoy the ride!


Congrats on the century...I am impressed...working my way up to it. Nice photos!


----------



## csilkman

tennis5 after a year of owning this bike, do you have a long-term review?


----------



## tennis5

csilkman said:


> tennis5 after a year of owning this bike, do you have a long-term review?


Hi Silkman...not really anything different to report...still ride the bike, it still rides smoothly and is a joy to ride since I changed out the seat. I have about 4700 miles on it now. I still ride a couple times per week 30-40 miles each ride, and I cross train with working out, tennis, and running. I think I am probably in the best shape of my life cardio wise and body fat wise. Of course, age is starting to creep in on me but nothing I can do about that. As far as the bike goes, havent had any frame problems, components , or otherwise...I would do it all over again. Let me know if I can help you out further. Chris


----------



## Shovel

Same experience here. 190# rider, 3500+ miles in the past year - went to a Koobi saddle, Crank Bros pedals, and Hutchison tires. Haven't had to so much as true a wheel - although the front bearings are making noise, but only with weight on them so diagnosing is difficult.

Wanted to buy locally, but the attitudes toward someone with a lot of "old tech" experience sucked. I was either ignored or dissed at all the LBS visited. So having built my own for years up 'till 25 years ago, I took a flyer on this. Great bike, easy to assemble, and a fine ride. 

Folks forget - all they're really selling is customer satisfaction.


----------



## csilkman

Thanks for the updates guys, I appreciate your experiences. I'll let you know how I make out with my decision.


----------

